# Engine from parts



## gt2ride (Nov 4, 2009)

This engine was made form parts from a sewing machine and a John Deere tractor. The John Deere parts are the cylinder and piston. They came form the camshaft follower and its housing. The crank shaft,rod,flywheel, valve rod and connector are from a sewing machine.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice project! 

Creative use of parts on hand to produce a functioning model engine.

Very clever.

I like it. Congratulations! :bow:

-MB


----------



## black85vette (Nov 4, 2009)

Very cool. I like recycling parts. Making an engine is even better.


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 4, 2009)

Very cool! Like the 'vette... I love using recycled stuff. Especially when you can make something cool out of it like your engine!


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 5, 2009)

Upside...very nice job. Excellent idea to re-use parts. 
Downside...reminds me of the sewing machine I threw out before starting this hobby.


----------

